#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  IIT Bombay-JEE advance 2016 Cutoff, Fee, Placements, Hostel, Campus Facilities

## jaivinder

*IIT Bombay-JEE advance 2016 Cutoff, Fee, Placements, Hostel, Campus Facilities
*


Year of establishment: 1958

*CONNECTIVITY (Airport):
*
*Nearest Airport (International):* Chhatrapati Shivaji International Airport

Distance from Airport: 8km

*Next Nearest Airport (Domestic) :* Santa Cruz Domestic Airport

*Distance from Airport:* 10km

*CONNECTIVITY (Railway Station):
*
If you go by Central Railway Suburban train get down at Kanjur Marg, Vikhroli or Ghatkopar which are the nearest stations from IITB.
If you go by the Western Railway Suburban train get down at Andheri, Bandra, Goregoan or Malad.
*RANKING:
*
*International Ranking*
*National Ranking*

In QS World University Rankings of 2015 : 202 

In QS World University Rankings of 2014 : 222
By Outlook India in 2015 : 2

By The Week in 2015 : 1

By Edu Rand in 2015 : 3



*Courses Offered: 
*
*4 Year Year courses (B-Tech/* *B.S.)*
*5 Year courses (B.Tech + M.Tech Dual Degree)*

Aerospace Engineering
Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Communications and Signal Processing

Chemical Engineering
Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Microelectronics

Civil Engineering
Energy Engineering with M.Tech. in Energy Systems Engineering

Computer Science and Engineering
Engineering Physics and M.Tech. with specialization in Nano Science

Electrical Engineering
Mechanical Engineering and M.Tech. in Computer Integrated Manufacturing

Engineering Physics
Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Ceramics and Composites

Mechanical Engineering
Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Metallurgical Process Engineering

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science
Chemistry




*Sheet Matrix (IIT Bombay)

*
*Cut-Off 2016 for JEE Advance (Opening and Closing Ranks):
*
*Round 1:
*
To be posted soon.

*Round 2:
*
Not released yet.

*Final Round: 
*
Not released yet.

*Previous Year (2015) Cut-OFF for JEE Advance (IIT Bombay)-First Round

**General*

*Academic Program Name*
*OPO*
*OPC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Aerospace Engineering
492
1597

Chemical Engineering
673
1368

Civil Engineering
570
1891

Computer Science and Engineering
1
59

Electrical Engineering
9
240

Engineering Physics
79
914

Mechanical Engineering
97
652

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science
1914
2589

*4-year Bachelor of Science Course*

Chemistry
1402
4206

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Communications and Signal Processing
367
564

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Microelectronics
264
373

Energy Engineering with M.Tech. in Energy Systems Engineering
1329
2022

Engineering Physics and M.Tech. with specialization in Nano Science
944
1330

Mechanical Engineering and M.Tech. in Computer Integrated Manufacturing
662
833

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Ceramics and Composites
2754
2861

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Metallurgical Process Engineering
2553
2884







*OBC*

*Academic Program Name*
*BCO*
*BCC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Aerospace Engineering
447
1081

Chemical Engineering
406
1035

Civil Engineering
622
1017

Computer Science and Engineering
6
46

Electrical Engineering
87
182

Engineering Physics
358
705

Mechanical Engineering
171
345

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science
895
1891

*4-year Bachelor of Science Course*

Chemistry
2280
2664

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Communications and Signal Processing
222
524

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Microelectronics
205
382

Energy Engineering with M.Tech. in Energy Systems Engineering
721
1535

Engineering Physics and M.Tech. with specialization in Nano Science
937
1337

Mechanical Engineering and M.Tech. in Computer Integrated Manufacturing
350
557

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Ceramics and Composites
2013
2076

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Metallurgical Process Engineering
1935
2150





*SC*

*Academic Program Name*
*SCO*
*SCC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Aerospace Engineering
68
471

Chemical Engineering
203
462

Civil Engineering
160
376

Computer Science and Engineering
2
21

Electrical Engineering
8
58

Engineering Physics
182
410

Mechanical Engineering
18
159

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science
577
899

*4-year Bachelor of Science Course*

Chemistry
885
1492

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Communications and Signal Processing
141
190

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Microelectronics
70
173

Energy Engineering with M.Tech. in Energy Systems Engineering
579
735

Engineering Physics and M.Tech. with specialization in Nano Science
521
556

Mechanical Engineering and M.Tech. in Computer Integrated Manufacturing
176
199

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Ceramics and Composites
962
968

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Metallurgical Process Engineering
716
838





*ST*

*Academic Program Name*
*STO*
*STC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Aerospace Engineering
156
210

Chemical Engineering
143
312

Civil Engineering
39
109

Computer Science and Engineering
2
22

Electrical Engineering
1
17

Engineering Physics
31
285

Mechanical Engineering
23
64

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science
397
604

*4-year Bachelor of Science Course*

Chemistry
596
700

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Communications and Signal Processing
56
151

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Microelectronics
124
131

Energy Engineering with M.Tech. in Energy Systems Engineering
220
388

Engineering Physics and M.Tech. with specialization in Nano Science
213
213

Mechanical Engineering and M.Tech. in Computer Integrated Manufacturing
135
158

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Ceramics and Composites
617
617

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Metallurgical Process Engineering
518
518





*General-PwD*

*Academic Program Name*
*OPPDO*
*OPPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Aerospace Engineering
36
36

Chemical Engineering
42
43

Civil Engineering
30
37

Computer Science and Engineering
1
3

Electrical Engineering
2
2

Engineering Physics
0
0

Mechanical Engineering
21
22

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science
52
71

*4-year Bachelor of Science Course*

Chemistry
0
0

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Communications and Signal Processing
13
13

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Microelectronics
0
0

Energy Engineering with M.Tech. in Energy Systems Engineering
63
63

Engineering Physics and M.Tech. with specialization in Nano Science
0
0

Mechanical Engineering and M.Tech. in Computer Integrated Manufacturing
0
0

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Ceramics and Composites
0
0

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Metallurgical Process Engineering
0
0





*OBC-PwD*

*Academic Program Name*
*BCPDO*
*BCPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Aerospace Engineering
0
0

Chemical Engineering
28
28

Civil Engineering
0
0

Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

Electrical Engineering
2
2

Engineering Physics
0
0

Mechanical Engineering
8
8

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science
0
0

*4-year Bachelor of Science Course*

Chemistry
0
0

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Communications and Signal Processing
0
0

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Microelectronics
0
0

Energy Engineering with M.Tech. in Energy Systems Engineering
0
0

Engineering Physics and M.Tech. with specialization in Nano Science
0
0

Mechanical Engineering and M.Tech. in Computer Integrated Manufacturing
0
0

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Ceramics and Composites
0
0

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Metallurgical Process Engineering
0
0





*SC-PwD*

*Academic Program Name*
*SCPDO*
*SCPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Aerospace Engineering
0
0

Chemical Engineering
0
0

Civil Engineering
0
0

Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

Electrical Engineering
0
0

Engineering Physics
0
0

Mechanical Engineering
2
2

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science
0
0

*4-year Bachelor of Science Course*

Chemistry
0
0

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Communications and Signal Processing
0
0

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Microelectronics
0
0

Energy Engineering with M.Tech. in Energy Systems Engineering
0
0

Engineering Physics and M.Tech. with specialization in Nano Science
0
0

Mechanical Engineering and M.Tech. in Computer Integrated Manufacturing
0
0

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Ceramics and Composites
0
0

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Metallurgical Process Engineering
0
0





*ST-PwD*

*Academic Program Name*
*STPDO*
*STPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Aerospace Engineering
0
0

Chemical Engineering
0
0

Civil Engineering
0
0

Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

Electrical Engineering
0
0

Engineering Physics
0
0

Mechanical Engineering
0
0

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science
0
0

*4-year Bachelor of Science Course*

Chemistry
0
0

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Communications and Signal Processing
0
0

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Microelectronics
0
0

Energy Engineering with M.Tech. in Energy Systems Engineering
0
0

Engineering Physics and M.Tech. with specialization in Nano Science
0
0

Mechanical Engineering and M.Tech. in Computer Integrated Manufacturing
0
0

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Ceramics and Composites
0
0

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Metallurgical Process Engineering
0
0




*Previous Year (2015) Cut-OFF for JEE Advance (IIT Bombay)-Second Round

**General*

*Branch name*
*OPO*
*OPC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Aerospace Engineering
492
1664

Chemical Engineering
673
1410

Civil Engineering
570
1934

Computer Science and Engineering
1
59

Electrical Engineering
9
240

Engineering Physics
196
1002

Mechanical Engineering
97
654

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science
1923
2637

*4-year Bachelor of Science Course*

Chemistry
1402
4564

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Communications and Signal Processing
367
564

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Microelectronics
264
373

Energy Engineering with M.Tech. in Energy Systems Engineering
1329
2022

Engineering Physics and M.Tech. with specialization in Nano Science
1028
1366

Mechanical Engineering and M.Tech. in Computer Integrated Manufacturing
662
833

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Ceramics and Composites
2754
2861

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Metallurgical Process Engineering
2553
2979





*OBC*

*Branch name*
*BCO*
*BCC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Aerospace Engineering
447
1097

Chemical Engineering
406
1094

Civil Engineering
622
1017

Computer Science and Engineering
6
46

Electrical Engineering
87
182

Engineering Physics
358
800

Mechanical Engineering
171
350

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science
895
1941

*4-year Bachelor of Science Course*

Chemistry
2280
2946

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Communications and Signal Processing
222
524

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Microelectronics
205
382

Energy Engineering with M.Tech. in Energy Systems Engineering
721
1535

Engineering Physics and M.Tech. with specialization in Nano Science
937
1337

Mechanical Engineering and M.Tech. in Computer Integrated Manufacturing
369
562

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Ceramics and Composites
2013
2076

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Metallurgical Process Engineering
2110
2238





*SC*

*Branch name*
*SCO*
*SCC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Aerospace Engineering
68
489

Chemical Engineering
203
462

Civil Engineering
160
387

Computer Science and Engineering
2
21

Electrical Engineering
8
58

Engineering Physics
182
410

Mechanical Engineering
18
159

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science
577
931

*4-year Bachelor of Science Course*

Chemistry
885
1523

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Communications and Signal Processing
141
190

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Microelectronics
70
173

Energy Engineering with M.Tech. in Energy Systems Engineering
579
735

Engineering Physics and M.Tech. with specialization in Nano Science
521
556

Mechanical Engineering and M.Tech. in Computer Integrated Manufacturing
176
199

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Ceramics and Composites
962
968

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Metallurgical Process Engineering
716
838





*ST*

*Branch name*
*STO*
*STC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Aerospace Engineering
156
210

Chemical Engineering
143
316

Civil Engineering
39
109

Computer Science and Engineering
2
22

Electrical Engineering
1
17

Engineering Physics
31
285

Mechanical Engineering
23
64

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science
397
604

*4-year Bachelor of Science Course*

Chemistry
596
747

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Communications and Signal Processing
56
151

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Microelectronics
124
131

Energy Engineering with M.Tech. in Energy Systems Engineering
220
388

Engineering Physics and M.Tech. with specialization in Nano Science
213
213

Mechanical Engineering and M.Tech. in Computer Integrated Manufacturing
135
158

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Ceramics and Composites
617
617

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Metallurgical Process Engineering
518
518





*General-PwD*

*Branch name*
*OPPDO*
*OPPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Aerospace Engineering
36
36

Chemical Engineering
42
43

Civil Engineering
30
58

Computer Science and Engineering
1
3

Electrical Engineering
2
2

Engineering Physics
0
0

Mechanical Engineering
21
22

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science
52
71

*4-year Bachelor of Science Course*

Chemistry
0
0

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Communications and Signal Processing
13
13

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Microelectronics
0
0

Energy Engineering with M.Tech. in Energy Systems Engineering
63
63

Engineering Physics and M.Tech. with specialization in Nano Science
0
0

Mechanical Engineering and M.Tech. in Computer Integrated Manufacturing
0
0

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Ceramics and Composites
0
0

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Metallurgical Process Engineering
0
0





*OBC-PwD*

*Branch name*
*BCPDO*
*BCPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Aerospace Engineering
0
0

Chemical Engineering
28
28

Civil Engineering
0
0

Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

Electrical Engineering
2
2

Engineering Physics
8P
8P

Mechanical Engineering
8
8

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science
42P
42P

*4-year Bachelor of Science Course*

Chemistry
0
0

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Communications and Signal Processing
0
0

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Microelectronics
0
0

Energy Engineering with M.Tech. in Energy Systems Engineering
0
0

Engineering Physics and M.Tech. with specialization in Nano Science
0
0

Mechanical Engineering and M.Tech. in Computer Integrated Manufacturing
34P
34P

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Ceramics and Composites
0
0

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Metallurgical Process Engineering
0
0





*SC-PwD*

*Branch name*
*SCPDO*
*SCPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Aerospace Engineering
0
0

Chemical Engineering
0
0

Civil Engineering
0
0

Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

Electrical Engineering
0
0

Engineering Physics
0
0

Mechanical Engineering
2
2

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science
0
0

*4-year Bachelor of Science Course*

Chemistry
0
0

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Communications and Signal Processing
0
0

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Microelectronics
0
0

Energy Engineering with M.Tech. in Energy Systems Engineering
0
0

Engineering Physics and M.Tech. with specialization in Nano Science
0
0

Mechanical Engineering and M.Tech. in Computer Integrated Manufacturing
0
0

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Ceramics and Composites
0
0

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Metallurgical Process Engineering
0
0





*ST-PwD*

*Branch name*
*STPDO*
*STPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Aerospace Engineering
0
0

Chemical Engineering
0
0

Civil Engineering
0
0

Computer Science and Engineering
1P
1P

Electrical Engineering
0
0

Engineering Physics
0
0

Mechanical Engineering
0
0

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science
0
0

*4-year Bachelor of Science Course*

Chemistry
0
0

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Communications and Signal Processing
0
0

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Microelectronics
0
0

Energy Engineering with M.Tech. in Energy Systems Engineering
0
0

Engineering Physics and M.Tech. with specialization in Nano Science
0
0

Mechanical Engineering and M.Tech. in Computer Integrated Manufacturing
0
0

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Ceramics and Composites
0
0

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Metallurgical Process Engineering
0
0




*Previous Year (2015) Cut-OFF for JEE Advance (IIT Bombay)-Third Round

**General*

*Branch name*
*OPO*
*OPC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Aerospace Engineering
492
1664

Chemical Engineering
673
1410

Civil Engineering
570
1934

Computer Science and Engineering
1
59

Electrical Engineering
9
240

Engineering Physics
196
1002

Mechanical Engineering
97
654

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science
1923
2637

*4-year Bachelor of Science Course*

Chemistry
1402
4564

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Communications and Signal Processing
367
564

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Microelectronics
264
373

Energy Engineering with M.Tech. in Energy Systems Engineering
1329
2022

Engineering Physics and M.Tech. with specialization in Nano Science
1028
1366

Mechanical Engineering and M.Tech. in Computer Integrated Manufacturing
662
833

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Ceramics and Composites
2754
2861

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Metallurgical Process Engineering
2553
2979







*OBC*

*Branch name*
*BCO*
*BCC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Aerospace Engineering
447
1097

Chemical Engineering
406
1094

Civil Engineering
622
1017

Computer Science and Engineering
6
46

Electrical Engineering
87
182

Engineering Physics
358
800

Mechanical Engineering
171
350

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science
895
1941

*4-year Bachelor of Science Course*

Chemistry
2280
2946

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Communications and Signal Processing
222
524

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Microelectronics
205
382

Energy Engineering with M.Tech. in Energy Systems Engineering
721
1535

Engineering Physics and M.Tech. with specialization in Nano Science
937
1337

Mechanical Engineering and M.Tech. in Computer Integrated Manufacturing
369
562

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Ceramics and Composites
2013
2076

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Metallurgical Process Engineering
2110
2238





*SC*

*Branch name*
*SCO*
*SCC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Aerospace Engineering
68
489

Chemical Engineering
203
462

Civil Engineering
160
387

Computer Science and Engineering
2
21

Electrical Engineering
8
58

Engineering Physics
182
410

Mechanical Engineering
18
159

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science
577
931

*4-year Bachelor of Science Course*

Chemistry
885
1523

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Communications and Signal Processing
141
190

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Microelectronics
70
173

Energy Engineering with M.Tech. in Energy Systems Engineering
579
735

Engineering Physics and M.Tech. with specialization in Nano Science
521
556

Mechanical Engineering and M.Tech. in Computer Integrated Manufacturing
176
199

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Ceramics and Composites
962
968

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Metallurgical Process Engineering
716
838





*ST*

*Branch name*
*STO*
*STC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Aerospace Engineering
156
210

Chemical Engineering
143
316

Civil Engineering
39
109

Computer Science and Engineering
2
22

Electrical Engineering
1
17

Engineering Physics
31
285

Mechanical Engineering
23
64

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science
397
604

*4-year Bachelor of Science Course*

Chemistry
596
747

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Communications and Signal Processing
56
151

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Microelectronics
124
131

Energy Engineering with M.Tech. in Energy Systems Engineering
220
388

Engineering Physics and M.Tech. with specialization in Nano Science
213
213

Mechanical Engineering and M.Tech. in Computer Integrated Manufacturing
135
158

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Ceramics and Composites
617
617

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Metallurgical Process Engineering
518
518





*General-PwD*

*Branch name*
*OPPDO*
*OPPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Aerospace Engineering
36
36

Chemical Engineering
42
43

Civil Engineering
30
58

Computer Science and Engineering
1
3

Electrical Engineering
2
2

Engineering Physics
0
0

Mechanical Engineering
21
22

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science
52
71

*4-year Bachelor of Science Course*

Chemistry
0
0

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Communications and Signal Processing
13
13

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Microelectronics
0
0

Energy Engineering with M.Tech. in Energy Systems Engineering
63
63

Engineering Physics and M.Tech. with specialization in Nano Science
0
0

Mechanical Engineering and M.Tech. in Computer Integrated Manufacturing
0
0

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Ceramics and Composites
0
0

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Metallurgical Process Engineering
0
0





*OBC-PwD*

*Branch name*
*BCPDO*
*BCPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Aerospace Engineering
0
0

Chemical Engineering
28
28

Civil Engineering
0
0

Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

Electrical Engineering
2
2

Engineering Physics
8P
8P

Mechanical Engineering
8
8

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science
42P
42P

*4-year Bachelor of Science Course*

Chemistry
0
0

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Communications and Signal Processing
0
0

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Microelectronics
0
0

Energy Engineering with M.Tech. in Energy Systems Engineering
0
0

Engineering Physics and M.Tech. with specialization in Nano Science
0
0

Mechanical Engineering and M.Tech. in Computer Integrated Manufacturing
34P
34P

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Ceramics and Composites
0
0

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Metallurgical Process Engineering
0
0





*SC-PwD*

*Branch name*
*SCPDO*
*SCPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Aerospace Engineering
0
0

Chemical Engineering
0
0

Civil Engineering
0
0

Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

Electrical Engineering
0
0

Engineering Physics
0
0

Mechanical Engineering
2
2

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science
0
0

*4-year Bachelor of Science Course*

Chemistry
0
0

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Communications and Signal Processing
0
0

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Microelectronics
0
0

Energy Engineering with M.Tech. in Energy Systems Engineering
0
0

Engineering Physics and M.Tech. with specialization in Nano Science
0
0

Mechanical Engineering and M.Tech. in Computer Integrated Manufacturing
0
0

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Ceramics and Composites
0
0

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Metallurgical Process Engineering
0
0





*ST-PwD*

*Branch name*
*STPDO*
*STPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Aerospace Engineering
0
0

Chemical Engineering
0
0

Civil Engineering
0
0

Computer Science and Engineering
1P
1P

Electrical Engineering
0
0

Engineering Physics
0
0

Mechanical Engineering
0
0

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science
0
0

*4-year Bachelor of Science Course*

Chemistry
0
0

*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Communications and Signal Processing
0
0

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Microelectronics
0
0

Energy Engineering with M.Tech. in Energy Systems Engineering
0
0

Engineering Physics and M.Tech. with specialization in Nano Science
0
0

Mechanical Engineering and M.Tech. in Computer Integrated Manufacturing
0
0

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Ceramics and Composites
0
0

Metallurgical Engineering and Materials Science with M.Tech. in Metallurgical Process Engineering
0
0



*FEE STRUCTURE:

*INSTITUTE FEE

*Particulars*
*Amount*

Caution Money (One Time, Refundable)
Rs-2,000

One Time Fees
Rs-5,000

Tuition Fee (per Semester)
Rs-1,00,000

Other fees (per Semester)
Rs-3,750

Annual Fees
Rs-126

*Total*
*Rs-1,10,876*



*HOSTEL FEE:

**Particulars*
*Amount*

Mess Caution Money (One Time, Refundable)
*Rs**-*1,000

Hostel Seat Rent (per Semester)
*Rs-*500

Electricity & Water charges (per Semester)
*Rs-*2,500

Hostel Establishment Charges (per Semester)
*Rs-*2,000

Contribution to Hostel Subsidy (per Semester)
*Rs-*6,000

Mess Advance (Six Monthly)
*Rs-*13,000

*Total*
*Rs-25,000*



*Placement in 2015:

*PLACEMENT STATISTICS

*Academic Programme*
*% placed*

B.Tech.
77.65

Dual Degree (B.Tech.+M.Tech.)
80.00

5-yr M.Sc.
57.14



*TOP PLACEMENTS (INTERNATIONAL):*

*1. Rs 1.8 crore per annum by Oracle*


Basic + Incentives : 77 LakhsStock Options : 4000 stocks

*2. Rs 1.42 crore per annum by Facebook*


Basic : 65 LakhsJoining Bonus : 15.45 LakhsStock Options : 62 Lakhs
*
IIT Bombay Placement Statics:

**Range of Gross Salary (in Lakh Rupees per annum)*
*Number of Offers*

Above 11
365

Between 9.5 to 11
162

Between 8 to 9.5
180

Between 6.5 to 8
124

Between 5 to 6.5
204

Less than 5
83

Total
1118




If you want to know other updates related to fee, placement and cut-off. let me know what you need.





  Similar Threads: NIT Karnataka , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Mizoram , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Bhopal, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities RGIPT, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities. IIT Bombay btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus facilities

----------

